# 10  32 -

## LAEN

³    32 ( 18) ".   () -  . 
   "" (  ")     ()     "". .

----------


## LAEN

01.06.10  32   "". 
10- :
  -  ""
 -  " .."
    -   ""

----------


## LAEN

ϳ   ,

----------


## Svetla

!        - .  . -  .   .

----------


## LAEN

: http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/city/tran...ok_che_shlyah/ 
   -     .

----------


## LAEN

10- http://www.eway.in.ua/ua/cities/poltava/routes/103

----------


## vladd

,             " ",    .....
   . 
 , .

----------


## s27501

.       ,    .       ,    .         ,   .      -- --. ----.--   -- --   3- -.  17 ,     .   ---5 ---- ---  2  - - -. 13 .    . ,      4-4,5 ,   -.     ,          .    ,     . -,    ,  .   -       .    5   10 . ,   6--        ,      .

----------


## LAEN

,   6- - 


   - +1     
  10-
   . 
   ""   (    )
  ,       
  ,   " "
   ,    
  - ,      .
   -  .

----------


## s27501

?   ,       -   .     ,            .    ,       ,   .    .  -     -  ,     ,       .

----------


## LAEN

> ?

        4  -  6-   10-.   -   6-.   

> ,            .

   . !     //,      ""  10-.     

> -     -  ,     ,       .

           .
   10-   .

----------


## s27501

.         .  c   . ,    - ,     10-,     ,     .     -   .   (    )

----------


## LAEN

> .

      "- ",      " -   -  -  ",      -  .
    ,          .
(,   ,     :) )

----------


## Dima0011

> "- ",      " -   -  -  ",      -  .
>     ,          .
> (,   ,     :) )

    s27501, ,        ,

----------


## vladd

"  "....
ͳ  ,   "     S27501"  ϳ .

----------


## s27501

. -,     . -,        .        6  .    6    ,    ,     10-.    -   .     .   15 . 
  -        .        ,       23.30  6.00

----------


## Dima0011

> .   15 .

  ,   ? 
        ( )  . 
    ,     ,

----------


## s27501

4  (      5-7)

----------

10-???

----------


## LAEN

**,   .
    .    .

----------


## murzilka

,       .
,    .        :)

----------


## LAEN

32     -   (   ),  ϳ  -  " -  .

----------


## s27501

!      .       .

----------


## LAEN

*s27501*, .   -  . 
  : http://www.eway.in.ua/ua/cities/poltava/routes/105

----------


## s27501

,  2005  6 ,  10-     1  4 .    .    -15327,      .       20.06,    20.38.

----------


## LAEN

10  -  -            MAN   ,     "".
    -     .
   ""    ...

----------


## vladd

,   .  ,  !

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Sky

*vladd*,  ?

----------


## LAEN

...

----------


## LAEN



----------


## sasha_kor

-        32?         ,             .          ,      .            ?       ?      ?        ?      ,     ?

----------

